# Norwegian:  svar til apologi/unnskyldning



## jm88

Hei,
Jeg lurer på hvordan man svarer til apologi/unnskyldning som "Beklager", "Unnskyld"? Skal det være "Never mind"(hva er dette på norsk?) eller "Det går fint/bra"?

Takk på forhånd


----------



## raumar

Du kan gjerne bruke "Det går fint/bra". "Ingen årsak" kan også brukes som svar på en takk eller en unnskyldning - jeg oppfatter "ingen årsak" som litt mer formelt og kanskje litt gammeldags.

Ellers bruker vi "unnskyldning" for engelsk "apology"; "apologi" lyder ikke helt bra her.


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk, raumar!


----------



## myšlenka

raumar said:


> Du kan gjerne bruke "Det går fint/bra". "Ingen årsak" kan også brukes som svar på en takk eller en unnskyldning - jeg oppfatter "ingen årsak" som litt mer formelt og kanskje litt gammeldags.


Hvilke unnskyldninger kan du svare "ingen årsak" på?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

En apologi er på norsk et skrift som brukes til forsvar av en bestemt sak eller synspunkt innen filosofi eller teologi.


----------



## Havfruen

NorwegianNYC said:


> En apologi er på norsk et skrift som brukes til forsvar av en bestemt sak eller synspunkt innen filosofi eller teologi.



På engelsk, er det noe som heter "apologetics" i teologi.


----------



## Havfruen

Og hva om jeg ønsker å si "apology accepted"?


----------



## myšlenka

Havfruen said:


> Og hva om jeg ønsker å si "apology accepted"?


_Unnskyldning godtatt_ er en grei oversettelse, men det føles svært kunstig for meg å si noe sånt. Gitt en situasjon der jeg faktisk fikk en unnskyldning, ville jeg ha sagt _det går bra_ for å vise at jeg godtok den.


----------



## raumar

myšlenka said:


> Hvilke unnskyldninger kan du svare "ingen årsak" på?



Ja, jeg var i tvil om "ingen årsak" kunne brukes da jeg svarte. Derfor sjekket jeg i Bokmålsordboka, og så at "ingen årsak" forklares som "brukes som svar på en takk el. en unnskyldning":

http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=%E5rsak&bokmaal=+&ordbok=bokmaal

Men du har naturligvis rett, myslenka: At et uttrykk står i en ordbok, er ingen garanti for at det virker naturlig å bruke det. Selv ville jeg nok ikke sagt det. Så vi er enige om at det beste er å bruke "det går bra" for "apology accepted" - som også jm88 foreslo først.


----------



## henbjo

Hvis man ønsker å uttrykke at en unnskyldning ikke var nødvendig eller at situasjonen ikke er alvorlig kan man svare "alt i orden" eller "ikke noe problem".


----------

